# S-33 Dried Yeast For Belgium Pale Ale



## puffer (20/10/07)

I want to make a Belgium Pale Ale brew and was thinking about using S-33 Yeast has anyone used this before ? Is it a good yeast to try ??


----------



## PostModern (20/10/07)

Col H said:


> I want to make a Belgi*an* Pale Ale brew and was thinking about using S-33 Yeast has anyone used this before ? Is it a good yeast to try ??



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Weizguy (20/10/07)

Colin,

Yes and yes. I have used it and it works well in a Belgian pale.

The beer I made with it was the Fly-Blown Belgian (a Leffe blonde style ale).

All I can say it's that it's quite authentic and bloody delicious. Big thanks to TDA for sharing the recipe. :beer: 

Seth


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

I used it in my xmas beer. lots of xmas type spices in a pale ale type beer.

It went nuts and firmented very fast, great attenuation and floc properties.

cant really comment on the yeast character as the honey, orange, ginger, cinemon, nutmeg ect ect kind of overpowered it but after a few months its a fantastic beer. Enteres it into the NSW strate comp so will see how it goes.

I have read its used for wheat beer, belgian....oops belgium beer, cider, mead, and all sorts of others.

Will have to get some and try it with a witbier.

my pack was a gift from somewhere and i had it for about 1 or 2 years in the fridge. thought i would give it a run in the Xmas beer and it went great.

cheers


----------

